# Knockdown karate



## JoeW (Jul 15, 2008)

Obviously I know this is not a Kyokushin forum but I was wondering if anyone had every competed in a knockdown karate style tourney as TSD?  This style of sport fighting interest me and I think at some point I would like to try my hand at it.


----------



## Zendokan (Jul 17, 2008)

Not as a TSD but as a TKD, I entered several "open full-contact karate tournements". I have to say well in my defense that I always practised "old school" TKD what looks more like TSD meets Muay Thai and not the olympic competition form it has become nowadays.

The best way to prepare yourself for such a competition is to find a kyokushin karate club and ask if you could train the sparring with them, first easy later full-contact.
Some clubs (mostly the ones that remember that Mas Oyami was Korean by birth) will not see any difficulty by that if you would pay insurence and a smaller clubfee.
That was my training routine.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 17, 2008)

Not In TSD or TKD but when I was much younger they called some of these SMI_PRO  competitions. Money and or prizes would be awarded.
I think about the only 2 rules where no groin shots and if blood was drawn then you lost


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 17, 2008)

If you drew it or if it was drawn from you ?(this was the 70's after all).


----------

